# Betta + Catfish = ?



## Toxcicle (Jan 29, 2012)

So I have a 30 gallon tank, currently it houses two pictus catfish and a black tip shark catfish. I want to move my poor little Betta from his small 1 gallon tank into the big tank. Pictus catfish I understand are pretty energetic but non aggressive. What has me worried is the black tip. Will my Betta be safe with him? Or is he just going to have to make due with his little 1gallon? Help and advice much appreciated!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well the Black Tip Catfish will end up eating the betta because usually bettas stay close to the top of the tank, but They do like to venture to the bottom occasionally and mid section. This isn't a good Idea.

Neither is having a betta in a 1 gallon a good idea. We suggest having him/her in at LEAST a 2.5 gallon. If you cannot get a 2.5 gallon, you should at least have him in a 1.5-2 gallon, but NEED to work on getting a bigger tank. Trust me the end result is easy on you and the fish itself. Also your fish will live longer with nice care maintenance.

Good Luck!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I would agree on the black tip shark issue - a betta will be a tasty, colourful meal for a shark. 
However, there are many members on here, such as DramaQueen, who successfully keep happy bettas in a 1 gallon tank. As long as it is heated and cleaned properly, it's not a massive issue. Bigger is usually better, of course, but if finances or space are a problem, a 1 gallon is hardly a torture chamber.  I do agree that bigger tanks are easier to care for, though.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes. Very little maintenance.


----------



## Toxcicle (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys! I'm happy to report that a friend of mine with 50 gallon brakish tank has agreed to take the black tip as he was looking to get a group anyhow. So my betta can move into my larger aquarium which is pure freshwater. Just to double check, the pictus catfish shouldn't cause problems right? Both are very active and my main concern at this point is if they would stress out the little guy. 

Many thanks, and could anyone reccomend other tankmates? I'd like to stay away from guppies and anything resembling glo fish as my last glofish group did a number on my previous betta. Bless his little fishy heart.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

The pictus cats will eat any fish small enough to fit into their mouths, usually, but a betta should be too big. You could well be right about the activity levels, though - don't do it unless your betta has plenty of hiding spaces. Tall stem plants and floating plants will make him more comfortable, and a ZooMed betta log may not be a bad idea. 
As for other tankmates, harlequin rasboras might work. Hopefully they'd be too big to fit in the cats' mouths, but they are pretty gentle fish and shouldn't bother your betta. Larger tetras, such as rummynose or black phantom could work, as may cherry or gold barbs (as long as they are in a big school to eliminate nipping).


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I've used to have a pictus catfish that had eaten a couple females that I bought, I had them for one day then overnight they would disappear O.O I no longer have the pictus.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I wouldn't suggest rasboras as they are tetras and therefore nippers. I would suggest buying plattys because they are very gentle and usually keep to themselves which is good. Or you can get some dwarf guaramis. IME dwarf guaramis are just like bettas. They are anabantoides and a little aggressive toward their kind as well but if you have other fish in with them k keep them occupied it could work. Many would disagree with me about having guaramis in a tank with bettas but i have successfully housed 3 dwarf guaramis in a sorority and 2 dwarf guaramis with a hmpk male that kin of kept them in line.] Also some other fish like tetras and Molly's and platty`s as well. It helps if yoi are mores experienced with aggressive species.


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> I wouldn't suggest rasboras as they are tetras and therefore nippers.


Rasboras are not tetras. They aren't even members of the same family. I've never kept rasboras but I've read of people having success with them on here. Keeping them in the proper school size should reduce fin nipping.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Please excuse my misinformation hedgehog was right. Sorry again.

Also i do get mixed up with these kind of fish because they look so much like a tetra. AND I was stupid enough to listen to an employee at my LPS. Ugh I should've known. Well thank you @hedgehog for correcting this!


----------



## Toxcicle (Jan 29, 2012)

How about tiger loaches? I love the look and they're bottom feeders. They don't look like they'd be nippers, but I could be wrong. I may just let the pictus catfish go to the larger tank with the blacktips. 

Sorry I'm being paranoid, but my previous Betta was the first I tried to introduce to a community more than corys and plecos. I want to avoid any fin nipping accidents from all sides.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well I have successfully been able to house Tiger Loaches and they do come up sometimes but they are gentle and I never saw they try to attack my male in the tank. Also cories are nice and ghost shrimp can be kept successfully as well, though sometimes bettas look at them as snacks so It really depends on the betta when talking about them.

If it is a nice sized tank of at least 30-40 gallons you can get a pleco.


----------



## Toxcicle (Jan 29, 2012)

Yep, it's a nice 30 gallon, the cats were successfuly transferred to a more suitable home, so my Betta has the run of things. He's quite the performer. Unlike the bettas I've had in the past, he's not camera shy. Any way, I'll let him get comfy before introducing a couple of corys, and I'll do some research on suggested tankmates. Thanks again for all the help. =)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

No problem. Also You might want to add in the cories and other fish with him because bettas are territorial and they will make it their domain and most likely attack the other fish.

If you still do keep the male in there make sure that you take him out and rearrange the decor so he will think it's a whole other tank and see other fish to share it with. IMO it's a lot safer that way!

Good Luck!


----------

